# paraffin



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

new 6000 gallon paraffin tank inside a sprinkled building

Problem??

any code issues???

fire code sections please


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the flash point.  Some people call Kerosene paraffin, which would put you over the exempt quantity for control area storage for a Class II combustible liquid.  It would need to be a III-B liquid to get that much volume.  Get a HMIS and HMMP for the facility to see what the material is an how they will use it.


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2010)

believe it will be class III b, over 450 fp

it wil be kept in a liquid state, used to make flammable matches.


----------

